

Show HN: Fayde – Silverlight Everywhere - bsick7
http://wsick.github.io/Fayde/?hn

======
dmi_ekokorean
This looks fantastic! I've been developing desktop-only in .net, and am now
starting to get into Silverlight. I love that, unlike Silverlight, this looks
like it doesn't need a plugin at all, and is just straight javascript at the
end.

I'll be curious about what people who are more experienced have to say about
its usefulness. Surprising that this post doesn't have any more comments.

------
brianfitz
"However, the problem with all of these approaches is that they are all bound
by the limitations and frustrations of HTML and CSS. Unfortunately, the
problems with HTML aren't going to be solved anytime soon."

Nice work!

